# Adopting a German Shepherd



## AdoptingShepherd (Oct 8, 2009)

To all the German Shepherds' Owners, Lovers, and Admirers:

I finally have time for a pet.  I just got out of the Navy and looking for a dog to hangout with. I always thought a German Shepherd or Lab would be great to have, but I am leaning more toward German Shepherd. I grew up with a family dog but NEVER own a dog, so I need your help, ideas, suggestions, and etc..

I have a house with a large fenced backyard. He/she will be an indoor dog most of the time unless it's playtime or outside time. I want a dog that likes to learn tricks and HOUSE TRAINED. 

Thank you in advance for your comments/posting.

Yours truly,

German Shepherd


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had collie's, boxers, dobies and one german shepherd. She is by far my favorite!

What is outside time?

if you want house trained then you don't want a puppy!

I would look into reputable rescues in your area, or even in adjoining states. Texas has one sanctuary right not that is closing down due to the economay and there are almost 200 dogs that are in danger of being euthanized. Look in the urgent section (and non urgent as there is one male in Alabama that needs a new home)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1206118&page=1#Post1206118

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1220781&page=1#Post1220781


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You want to adopt a HOUSE TRAINED puppy?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Lab and a GSD
GSD by far is better then the Lab

If you want the dog house trained then adopt a older dog 
not a puppy


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay! I think it's wonderful that you are considering adopting a German shepherd. Definitely smarted than a lab.







Of course I might be a little biased. Something to consider is how much free time you have available right now. I recently adopted a young adult GSD. A lot of people automatically will lean towards the puppy adoption, however, like you said "house-trained" does not come with a puppy. It also isn't guaranteed with all adult dogs though either. 

I would also look at how much energy you want this pup to have. Some GSDs are content with a couple walks a day and some play time, while others are maniacs. (in a good way) They require lots and lots of exercise.

I know there is a German Shepherd Rescue in New Orleans. I'm not sure how far away that is. There also plenty of pupper here on this board. I'm sure you will find more than enough advice and information on here. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog needs a TON of excersise. I DO NOT recommend a GSD if he will be spending alot of time indoors as they CAN become distructive.(IMHO) He needs to be out running for 4 hours each day, learning new things etc. Maybe you should get an older dog from a shelter that likes to relax. GSDs are high energy. I had to quit my job so I could take proper care of him and make sure that he is well trained. Once he is older Im sure he will do ok indoors for a few hours. But he LOVES to be outside and play.
<3
Best of luck.........


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RI DO NOT recommend a GSD if he will be spending alot of time indoors as they CAN become distructive.(IMHO)<3


That is not necessarily true. GSDs do require alot of exercise and stimulation but Jax has not been destructive since she was a puppy. This is why going thru a rescue would be a good idea as they have tested the dogs and can help find the right fit for you. 

You need to crate train your dog for his/her safety, your sanity and your wallet. Don't let the amount of time they spend inside deter you from a GSD.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You're in LA? You should check out camp wolfgang in tx. They're closing at the end of the month and 150+ gsd still need somewhere to go. Perfect place to adopt


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I KNOW thats not necessarily true. THATS WHY I WROTE IMHO.
Im just saying. I know alot of people who if they leave their GSDs inside ALL day they destroy things. AND I ALSO SAID to get a dog from a shelter.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Angel, I don't think Michelle was attacking you, but there are different levels or energy and drive even with in the breed. My guy is completely pooped after a mile walk and some fetch for 15 minutes. I know this because he will go get some water. and then pass out on our tile. I also know that some GSD's(like your own), require TONS of exercise.

I don't think that him being an inside dog should be a reason to not get a German shepherd. If anything, him being inside and crated when not supervised is a ton more safe than leaving the poor guy/gal outside all day.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I wasn't attacking you so take the caps lock off and breathe. you are going to find alot of ppl on here that do not agree with you, or have a different experience to share, and with more experience than you.

Jax is very high energy but she is not destructive. I don't allow her to be, thus the part about a crate. She could run for an hour full speed and be ready to go again after a drink.

If those dogs are destroying things then they aren't ready to be left alone in the house yet. That is a training issue, not a breed issue. We have a 3 year old boxer who still can't be left alone and is still crated.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

That is why I wrote 'In My Humble Opinion."
Its just my outlook on it. You dont have to agree with me, but it did sound like you were attacking me . I was just saying what I thought.
Im saying if my dog does not get exserise he gets ansty at night an will not sleep if hes not exaused. Which can be frustrating. LOL


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> Jax is very high energy but she is not destructive. I don't allow her to be, thus the part about a crate. She could run for an hour full speed and be ready to go again after a drink.
> 
> If those dogs are destroying things then they aren't ready to be left alone in the house yet. That is a training issue, not a breed issue. We have a 3 year old boxer who still can't be left alone and is still crated.


Agree 100%.








Denali (and now Bear!) would keep me going allll day long if I let them. Simple training issue. You have to put in the effort to "create" and Off button if you know what I mean. 
Denali has had an indoor off button for the last few months even though she's super high energy. 
Bear has no off button, but I won't allow him to bully me into playing with him all the time. 
He is high energy as well and I'm sure he could play all day and probably WOULD get destructive with someone who did not give him rules and limitations.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Just my 2 cents here ... I think depending on the energy level of the dog he or she may do fine inside. I live in an apartment with Ava and she does great. Since it has been raining a lot here, I have noticed that she has gotten a little restless b/c of the lack of walks but I just find other things to keep her busy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would agree with that. Lately we haven't been home long enough, with the kids activities, for Jax to run like she needs too and you can tell she's restless, but she still is NOT destructive...unless it's soda bottles, she does like to steal those, but I told DH to stop leaving them on the floor and he wouldn't have that problem. I just take her to the soccer games and play ball with her in between the games.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

To the original poster:

You sound like a wonderful home for a lucky dog! But be advised that letting your dog out in the yard is not excercise. Whether you get a high-energy pup, or a more sedate pup, be ready to adpat YOUR schedule to meet his or her needs.

I have acreage and work full time, so my time is limited, but that does not mean that I open the door and let the dogs out to run and excercise themselves - I'm always with them, and in addition to playing fetch in the field, we do a lot of varied and stimulating activities. Leash walks, off leash walks through trails and woods, swimming, new places, different activities, like tracking, Obedience, Schutzhund, etc . . . 

Agree with the others. A crate is a GOOD thing! Being destructive is not an issue if they are crated when you can't be with them, and excercised until their ears fall off when you are with them. 

I wish I had the luxury of quiting my job and spending my days with my dogs, but we can meet our dog's needs even if we work, if we are commited and put our dogs as our priority. I'm away from home for 10hrs a day, and I can get my dogs 2 to 3 hours of excercise time a day, not including training and socialization sessions, though often I can combine it all. 

Adopting an older dog would be perfect for you! You will have a good idea the dog's energy level and excercise requirements and house-breaking training. 

Though be aware that even with a housebroken older puppy or younger adult, ther could be some regression in that area when in a new home and situation until they settle in and get used to their new routine. But then again, your new adoptee might just be fine in that area! 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome







Thank you for considering adoption!! I can tell you from personal experience it is VERY rewarding







Trust your instincts and when you bring your new companion home, please share pics!!! You will find a lot of good people here and we all enjoy sharing pics and info.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I will always have a GSD in my life, and they are all different really.
None of my GDS have been destructive, as I always gave them toys and chews and paid attention to them. You just need to show them their stuff and say no to yours they catch on fast. I also don't have hyper GSD's both my GSD love to play ball and tug and run the yard but then they love to lay around and sit next to me inside also and just chill out. You may want to go right for the adult GSD, around 2 and up, I think by 2, they are perfect, they know everything, unless someone has not trained them but at this age they can learn fast.
Also they shed daily and you will need to brush them everyday to minimize the fur on the floor. That is my opinion.


----------



## AdoptingShepherd (Oct 8, 2009)

THANKS!!!! Thank you guys for all the great advice. I know I want a GSD now because I went to a local shelter yesterday. They did not have any GSD, but I had an open mind, so I allowed the lady to show me the other kinds of breed such as lab, boxers, heeler, and etc... I kept on saying to myself, but it's not a GSD, which made me realized that I really wanted a GSD.

As I mention before, I have never own a dog before, so all of these advices are great. I don't know when it is a good age for dogs to learn how to house trained, so it's good to know not to expect puppies to learn how to house trained. 

What age is still considered being a "puppy"? 

Of course, if you have any more suggestions, please let me know. Any kind of toys, treats, tricks, ideas and everything else are all welcome. 

I will now start my journey to find MY VERY OWN GSD.

Again, THANK YOU!!!

German Shepherd


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I consider a puppy below 1 year old but if it's in regards to housetraining then they should be trained by 3-4 months old when they have better control of their bladder and bowels. Jax was completely housebroken by 4 months old and that was because she had a UTI.

However, if you adopt from a shelter be prepared to have to housetrain an adult. Some of these dogs have never been in the house. You can get lots of great advice from people on this forum so don't let that deter you.


----------



## AdoptingShepherd (Oct 8, 2009)

To all,

I am trying to gather some information before taking this big step. Since i never own a dog before, how much am i looking at per year? As in, how much money will it cost for food, treats, toys, vet, monthly treatments, and etc? How often should I bring him/her to the vet, and how much is that cost per trip?

I know it cost a good bit, so I just don’t want to be surprise. I just want to be ready and feel good about what I'm about to get into. It's a big step for me because I want to commit and provide a great loving home.

Thanks again,

German Shepherd


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

$300 -spay/neuter (that should include everything)
$34 - per office visit
$100 - once/year office visit for shots (shots/fecal/office visit)
$15/month Advantix (flea/tick)
$10/month heartworm 
$50/month for GOOD food. It's a bit cheaper if you feed a RAW diet


Then you have your treats and toys which will vary depending onw what you buy. Put some money aside for accidents and unexpected vet bills or buy insurance. It just cost over $300 to get two lumps removed from my 2 year old neck. I paid $35/hour for training. You may spend more or less. Then there are the sports. I pay $10/hr for agility lessons usually once a week.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

One of the total pluses to adopting is that the spay/neuter is usually included in the adoption fee! Along with shots and microchips! I think that this is great because if you adopt a healthy older dog from the shelter it can mean not too many vet visits initially. You don't need shots for at least another year...so then you're really only having to go the vet for things that pop up. Saves a lot from a puppy that needs to go to the vet every month or so initiially to get all their shots and all the pupy things that pop up in those early months.

Food costs me about $40 a month.
Heatworm and Flea meds are cheaper in bulk, but about $25 a month sounds right. 

Treats and toys are up to you! Dogs like different things. Mine like plastic water bottles so when I can supervise we play with those. The great thing is that my don't really destroy stuff. So a new good toy (Kongs, rubber balls, tugs) will last awhile. After the start-up with a new nylabona and a couple good toys...I might buy a few cheap ones (my dogs love the 99 cent vinyl squeaky balls at PetsMart) every month or so. 

For treats for training I use a cheap package of Chicken hot dogs. Cut up into tiny pieces are a very economical way to do training treats. I also like the Natural Balance dog food rolls. $10 for a big one and they last all month. But my dogs also like things like carrots and apples and peanut butter.

As far as exercise. Dogs are different. A mellower dog is easier to have around the house than a hyer dog. I have 1 mellow and 2 hyper dogs. We all lived in a townhouse on a golf course and made it work. It meant a LOT of time outside with them. I think it can absolutely work, you just need to be prepared that when you are tired and get home from being out all day...there is NO crashing on the couch. Your dog has been sleeping all day and is ready to go, so you need to be there for them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I try to use hot dogs but when I go to get the pack out I find DH has grilled them and served them for supper.

I spend more on toys because I buy the Kong frisbees and other toys. They seem to last longer than the 99 cent frisbee's.

Here is a decent site on cost.
http://dogs.about.com/od/becomingadogowner/a/costofdogs.htm


----------



## AdoptingShepherd (Oct 8, 2009)

To all,

Chicken hot dogs? I thought it’s bad to feed dogs with human food. Is that a myth? I also heard that you should feed them organic dog food. I’m not sure what that exactly is, but I do know that I have a lot to learn.

Thanks,

German Shepherd


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*L* Yes that is a myth! I, and many others all over, feed RAW. If not, I would look for a grain free food.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You'll hear a lot of things about raising a dog. It's good you've come here to ask questions becuase you'll get a lot of opinions - not that they're all going to be right. I'm sure you've heard the expression what to equate opinions to. 

Hot dogs aren't bad for a dog, neither is roast beef. You just don't want to feed that for dinner. It's like being a human, a bag of chips for a snack isn't going to kill you in moderation but it's not a good idea to eat one for dinner.

Some people feed raw human grade food. I don't, don't cook for my family everynight and if they made Kid Kibble, I'd serve it to them. They'd probably like it, my oldest likes to steal a fist full of Fromm Duck and Sweetpotato.

Organic dog food. Hmmm well I suppose you could feed raw (aka B.A.R.F.) certified organic food. I think the word you want there is holistic, not organic.

Good luck with your search. This is a wonderful resource here - even if you don't end up with a german shepherd dog.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I find it easier to use real chicken. It's nearly always on sale here, I buy $2.50/lb boneless chicken breast every few weeks. I boil it with a little salt and pepper (and save the stock for something else). It cuts up nicely into tiny pieces for treats.

Back to an earlier point. Adopting our dear Wolf was one of the best things we have ever done. It was not quick, mostly because it took some time to arrange the home visit, but it didn't matter. I read the dog profiles at the rescue website like reading love letters. I guess the rescue knows how to read between the lines in an adoption application. With whatever we said, our dog is extremely soft, gentle to a fault, low energy in the house-but loves to run, not great with strangers but learning all the time.
He had no training when he was rescued, but the foster taught him wonderful manners. The only things he ever chewed (in four years)were some of my old books on a low shelf.

Other people here are probably bored with my recount of one adoption experience-but you can find the world's best dog-for you.

Take your time, like you would with any important person in your life.

Keep asking questions because the experienced people here are helpful and candid.

Mary Jane


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08$300 -spay/neuter (that should include everything)
> $34 - per office visit
> $100 - once/year office visit for shots (shots/fecal/office visit)
> $15/month Advantix (flea/tick)
> ...


I would add, both my rescue girls were already spayed by the rescue, and the adoption fee covered it.

But both came with some expensive health issues that needed attention, so if you're not up for a big vet bill right off the bat, make sure you pay close attention. I didn't mind so it was no big deal, but for some it would be.

That said they are both 3 year old girls, house trained extremely easily, and have the run of my house all day while I'm at work and have never destroyed anything more than loaf of bread or a tub of butter I forgot and left out where they could reach it.

Then there's time, training tricks requires time, but it's also an hour walk every morning, and an hour walk every evening, which may be why nothing gets destroyed in my house. 

And a little extra care right off the bat to prevent any separation anxiety issues. For me it was mostly just diverting them with a pig ear every time I left for work for a while until they were used to it and I could leave with them being calm.. Hope left a few claw marks up my door a little at first, but it subsided rather quickly.


----------

